# Hillbilly Deluxe Casa de Love



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I built a small loft and added pics on my webpage Its not perfect but it has what I like to call "character" There are more pics on my homepage www.jaxracinglofts.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

everything looks great to me , good work and thanks for sharing


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, looks great to me too, might want to put a little paint on it here and there, I HATE PAINTING


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks quite nice to me!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how cute is that!.....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks great! A little pigeon poop and your all set!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thank You for the comments everyone*

Thank You for the comments everyone I still need to shingle the sides of the drop traps...and I"ll have to think of a color to paint it.



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Looks great! A little pigeon poop and your all set!


 Shhhh...they might hear you.. It did'nt take them long to make if feel like home


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I like it. No paint necessary!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Will rain go in those traps in the roof? If that's what they are I cant tell.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

that is a nice starter loft, the birds will like it.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Will rain go in those traps in the roof? If that's what they are I cant tell.


Yes, rain did pour into the loft before I added flashing and "wet r dry" roof sealent. Only one "drop trap" has been made because I have'nt tested it yet. Tomorrow I'll take some close up pics of it and get everyones opinion if they will work. The roof is on a 20 degree pitch and the "dormer style" opening is at 45 degrees. The openings are 5 1/2 inches by 8 1/2 inches tall with a partition seperating the two openings...the landing board is 17 1/2" wide x 12" long. Looking at it unless these birds can hang upside down I don't think they can escape but I don't want to risk it untill they are settled. 

I added some new pics on my webpage you can look at...For some reason the images linked from here are always way too big.


----------

